# Station d'accueil MB?



## Miju (29 Mai 2008)

Salut à tous,

Je viens de trouver ce produit. Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me dire s' il pourrait me servir de station d'accueil pour mon MB:

http://fr.kensington.com/html/14776.html

C'est à dire, 1 seul branchement pour que le MB deviennent un mac de bureau, style les stations BookEndz qui n'ont pas bonne presse

Merci de vos réponses


----------

